# motorhome reupholstery



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi 
the wife has decided that it is time to have a makeover on our motorhome. we are looking to change curtains all trim and reupholster .
has anyone had a full refit done to their van and can anyone recommend a company for this work
cheers frank & janet winder


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I had all the seat bases on my less than a year old m/h done by this company and they were ecellent.

cbscc.co.uk


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

My wifes a seemstress, so we did most of our old mh ourselves. But we did get a company to do the cab seats. They are in Grimsby. They will do everything if you want them too. Can find number out if you need it.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

depending where you live this company has been used by some members with v/good reposts http://cbscc.co.uk/
chapter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

BognorMike is going to get his Pilote done sometime soon. I think he posted who he's using in the NEC thread somewhere. I'll try to find it.

Gerald

_Edit: Regal Furnishings - Mike's post :: here ::_


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*re-upholstery*

Hi we used regal furnishing very satisfied with results we have 34ft rv


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*upholstery*

We used Regal Furnishings near Nottingham.They done a first class job on the whole van plus some added extras not asked for .You stay on their premises overnight (van is measured up)and next morning they give you a car for the day to go into Nottingham and when you return they should be finished depending on how big your van is . Pictures are taken before and after. There is a park and ride on the way in and easy transport from there.Lots to see in Nottingham too.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*motorhome upholstery*

We used http://cbscc.co.uk/ who make removable, washable covers for our Hymer and we were very impressed with the service and the price.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> BognorMike is going to get his Pilote done sometime soon. I think he posted who he's using in the NEC thread somewhere. I'll try to find it.
> 
> Gerald
> 
> _Edit: Regal Furnishings - Mike's post :: here ::_


eagle-eyed Gerald!

Yes, we're booked in at Regal Furnishings on 26th of this month, we've heard good reports from others on here (including pepe - and seen his van) and seen the video etc on their website

regal furnishings

I'll put up a report once we've got it all done. We did have a quote from a local soft furnishings expert, but she doesn't do all the drivers seats etc.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,we had our Eura mobil Integra done at Regal.
Ours was re-upholstered in leather,one word

SUPERB !!!!.
Gary


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I was speaking to a member here last week who had used Regal. I was amazed at the amount of work they did for the price. From the photographs it looked as though they had done a first class job. As previously said all the work was done in a day which was equally amazing


stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> eagle-eyed Gerald!


See? I do pay attention (sometimes :roll: )

Gerald


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

Artona was talking to Mrs Seagull (Hannah29)

Regal did our A-Class Euramobil last week and did an absolutely fantastic job.

All foam in seats and mattresses.
New Upholstery with matching fascia boards and condensation boards.
Two captains chairs.
Extras for new seats and some insulation for winter ski trip.
All curtains.
Cushions too....

All this in an over 8m long A-Class for just over 2k.

Mrs Seagull says we have a new van.....

Speak to Barry at Regal - Top Bloke and great service - all done in a day whislt we were shopping.

Pictures can be sent if required.

Seagull


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I was indeed   

stew


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

*seat covers*

As a newcomer of two months, am I missing something here. My wife didn't like the idea of sleeping on 11yr old beds and covers, no matter how well they had been cleaned, so she bought new foam for £120 and proper upholstery material on ebay for £72. She then cut and covered everything and made the curtains to match. What's the problem she says, the're only squarish bags with zips. We have an autosleeper clubman with lots of small add on cushions too. Why does no one else do this or have I just got a gem of a motorhoming wife?


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Regal did our RV about 3 years ago,still looks good.

I do have a rock & roll sofa on order from Elite furnishings as my current one is a sofabed and we don't use it as such.


Chris


----------



## 102143 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: seat covers*



clubman said:


> As a newcomer of two months, am I missing something here. My wife didn't like the idea of sleeping on 11yr old beds and covers, no matter how well they had been cleaned, so she bought new foam for £120 and proper upholstery material on ebay for £72. She then cut and covered everything and made the curtains to match. What's the problem she says, the're only squarish bags with zips. We have an autosleeper clubman with lots of small add on cushions too. Why does no one else do this or have I just got a gem of a motorhoming wife?


No problem at all clubman, but I used to work for a bespoke upholstery firm and know the true cost of upholstery. I watched the video on the Regal site of the Hobby, and I believe that they are not making massive profit off the motorhomers. I know the firm of old and I used to drive truck loads of new cushions, seat backs etc down to one of the big Euro camping companies in France, and suspect that the massive commercial jobs they do mean they can do the motorhomes and caravans at a good price.

Sadly unless you have a talent for machining as Mrs Clubman seems to have, then professional companies are the only choice. (I really want the money to do our 694 but it will have to wait a year or more)

Chris


----------

